# New here! Have PCOS and TTC, so glad to speak with ppl who understand



## HayWat

So, My Name is Haley McCaleb I'm 24, have PCOS and I'm TTC. I'm happily married to my husband Josh who is 30 years old and he is completely ready to be a father. It does make me feel bad because we have been trying for a few years, I've tried Clomid once, metformin daily and I diet. I am still overweight and I know that loosing weight will help increase fertility. I never have a period at all I just got on progesta-care cream and hoping to regulate my cycle. Please leave comments with any help


----------



## Linzalora

Welcome, Haley! I have PCOS, too and TTC. Only recently started seriously TTC because my body was just not ready until last year. You are smart to seek help early on- I sometimes feel very guilty that I didn't start figuring out how my body works earlier. I'm in the TWW of Cycle #6, and I have been really happy with my fertility signs! Praying that this cycle is the one!


----------



## tiki012

Hi! I'm Mary. I'm also new here and I too have pcos. Hopefully we can help each other on our journeys.

Have you tried vitex? I started taking it in January and I had a period within 2 weeks.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## Linzalora

Heya, Mary! Glad to hear that vitex is working well for you! How long have your cycles been on vitex?

AFM, I got my cycle back through the Primal diet, but we weren't sure about ovulation, so I'm taking clomid. I think it worked- I definitely had O pain and there was a temp spike on my BBT.


----------



## tiki012

I started taking vitex in January. I take 400 mg twice a day and I've had a cycle every month every 29-30 days. I'm just concerned now cause my lureal phase is only 9-10 days


----------



## Linzalora

Ah, I see. I read that a normal luteal phase is 10-14 days, so you're not too far off! Are you taking a prenatal multivitamin with B6 or omega-3? I'm taking those.


----------



## tiki012

I do. I take a prenatal that has the omega 3, calcium with vit d, co q10, and a complex vitamin b. Plus I have a rx for high blood pressure and then I was given metformin for the pcos (250mg twice a day).


----------



## Linzalora

tiki012 said:


> I do. I take a prenatal that has the omega 3, calcium with vit d, co q10, and a complex vitamin b. Plus I have a rx for high blood pressure and then I was given metformin for the pcos (250mg twice a day).

Awesome! I think I've noticed a difference since I started taking the omega 3 for sure, but I've also been a bit more strict on my diet. Maybe a combo. Are you temping? I'd love to stalk your chart if you are!


----------



## tiki012

I just started temping yesterday.


----------



## tiki012

I think the link to my chart is in my signature now


----------



## Linzalora

I have been really happy with my BBT chart. I didn't think anything was functioning right with me, but since I've started to chart, I am amazed at how much IS working. Are you using the Fertility Friend app/website?


----------



## tiki012

Yes I am using ff. The hardest part for me is remembering to temp before I get up.


----------



## Linzalora

Oh, yeah. Within a week, I was automatically shoving the thermometer in my mouth as soon as I woke up, even when I woke up at like 1 am on accident. :haha:


----------



## tiki012

Hopefully I can keep with it. Especially since I think my lp is short.I'll know for sure when I ovulated.


----------



## xJG30

https://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii269/theogrit/sign%20or%20English%20smilies/2sgn054groupwelcome.gif​


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to bnb! :)


----------



## x__amour

Welcome to BnB! Best of luck TTC. :hugs:


----------

